# Off on our Jollys tomorrow



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Heading off on our first European trip in the morning. Planning three weeks away and we have booked no campsites except a stopover in Belgium

The loose plan is we are heading to Rugen via Arnhem, Haren, then the ferry from Wischhafen to Gluckstadt onto Lubeck, then Rugen for a few days then down to Berlin and Potsdam before returning home.

Have my Bord Atlas with me and a fridge full of beer, what more can a man need.

Looking forward to it


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you're going to Germany and taking BEER? Let's hope it good english ale that you can share with the locals & convert them :roll:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Have a great time and hope you find some sunshine where you're going.

Catz


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Have my Bord Atlas with me and a fridge full of beer, what more can a man need.
> 
> Looking forward to it


Have a great time.

Bordatlas is good but I wouldn't bother with the beer, theres plenty there already. ccasion5: 

Pete


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Enjoy the trip. Were heading to Berlin next Friday then up all the north coast. Doing the same re sites, only booked the site in Berlin. If you see us stop by for a beer (bring some with you as you will have stacks and it would be a shame if it went off)
:lol: 

If you see us - Elegance 821 with dome and bike rack call round for a beer

Andy & Liz


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

*hols*

have a fab time  you lucky beggers!!!enjoyxxxx


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Bubblehead said:


> Enjoy the trip. Were heading to Berlin next Friday then up all the north coast. Doing the same re sites, only booked the site in Berlin. If you see us stop by for a beer (bring some with you as you will have stacks and it would be a shame if it went off)
> :lol:
> 
> If you see us - Elegance 821 with dome and bike rack call round for a beer
> ...


Will do, enjoy your trip


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Heading off on our first European trip in the morning. Planning three weeks away and we have booked no campsites except a stopover in Belgium
> 
> The loose plan is we are heading to Rugen via Arnhem, Haren, then the ferry from Wischhafen to Gluckstadt onto Lubeck, then Rugen for a few days then down to Berlin and Potsdam before returning home.
> 
> ...


Good for you ... it sounds fantastic, no fixed schedule, no itinerary to keep to .. great .. just what I like

but it could be better .... it could be ME !!

Have a great time and keep safe


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Not long arrived in Arnhem after a few nights in Oudenaarde in Belgium.

Jings its expensive at 35 yoyos a night, might have to be pulling into supermarket carparks to save a few quid.

Beer in the fridge has ran out, Im onto the Kriek


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

bognormike said:


> you're going to Germany and taking BEER? Let's hope it good english ale that you can share with the locals & convert them :roll:


   

Was going to post the same.

Wups


----------

